# Identifying Kona Bike Model



## mountainbiker99 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello,
I'm trying to identify the Kona bike model shown below. Any ideas? I think it's a Kona Operator maybe mid 2010s, but not 100% sure.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't think this is an operator. They had a kink in the seat tube and the bottom pivot is in the wrong place for sure. I don't think this is a kona actually.


----------



## mountainbiker99 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks for pointing that out, I was focused on the older operators because they have that extra piece of tubing by the seat post, but I overlooked the kink in the seat tube.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mountainbiker99 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I was focused on the older operators because they have that extra piece of tubing by the seat post, but I overlooked the kink in the seat tube.


The lower pivot looks familiar but I can't recall from where. It could be a chinese knock off style bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I think it's a fake. Too many Kona stickers, and that's a DNM rear shock, probably the cheapest air shock you can buy. I have no clue how they found a Boxxer to put on the front, but judging by the color of the stanchions, it must be the lowest end possible (or a copy). 

If this is something you're looking at to purchase, I suggest avoiding it. There are too many things that scream repainted walmart bike or a blatant knock off.


----------

